# Changing mood. Rimless array. 180p video added 12/11



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

*** EDIT ***
I started this thread for my what I call "100P" tank. This was custom made and for a while this was the only scaped tank I was maintaining along with a bunch of collectoritis tanks. Over time I felt the urge to replace my collectorities tanks with some scaped tanks instead. They will still be somewhat "collectoritis" since most of the plants I have in my older tanks will still go in there only that this time around I will have a layout not just a bunch of plants. 

So, at this moment, I have a 90p, 75p, 60p, 45F (these are ADA...not custom mades) and a Do!Aqua Mini M. Too many to have individual threads on (at least for me), so I will instead have this one thread to cover them all with periodic updates on all of these tanks. 

The transition of this thread from just the "100p" thread to a combined thread starts here.
*** EDIT ***
Inspired by Speedie's 120P, I decided to go big. I have an empty wall in my living room that is long waiting some attention as well so my plan is to setup a 100g (72 X 18 X 18) rimless on a DIY stand. This needs to be nice and slow. Light and filter is enough that I have from my 4 other 25 and 20 g tanks. Will discard 2 of them. The main thing right now is to make the stand (separate thread here) and get a custom built rimless tank.

I have been investigating on my options over the last few days and reading thru numerous posts on how large rimless tank walls failed, I decided to have mine euro braced. Initial instinct is to go DIY but I am not taking chances with testing and moving that big a tank from the construction zone to the display area. Most of all no risks with flooding my living room with 100 gallons of water.

At this moment I have nothing to post pictures with. I am getting quotes from 3 different tank builders - Miracle aquariums in Canada, Coast to Coast in NJ and a local tank builder. Got my first quote from Miracle. $980 with shipping includes 1/2" glass and 4" euro bracing. $140 extra for starphire. Not bad but the bummer is that I have to haul it (crated) from the unloading point that is a couple of miles from my home. Anyways, still 2 more quotes to come before I decide anything.

My first question: *Any suggestions on these tank makers or others who make large rimless tanks?*

Other questions around logistics:
1. I cannot run complicated plumbing lines in my living room. It'll be about 10' from my garden hose tap just outside the front door so I plan to keep a 50g container outside (to run a pipe and dump the water from the tank...to be used for gardening). Another 50g container will be inside the cabinet (the cabinet will have a open bottom except framing so essentially the container will be on the floor). 24 hrs before I change water, I'll fill it up from the outdoor tap and 'cure' it. Finally pump the water from the container to a tank using a submersible pump. *Any potential issues you foresee? Any other ways?* The only 2 other connection points for water is the kitchen faucet (not to be touched) and the powder room.

2. Euro bracing...*The issue is fixing the filter inlets and outlets. Need to think about it, but is it really helpful?* I do not want to cut any holes on the bottom for plumbing.

3. Dosing..I am apt with EI and plan the same but this will be my first experience doing it on a large tank. *Is EI dosing ratio required to same for larger tanks (compare any given plant species in a small - 25-30g vs in 100g) with a 40-50% weekly WC or can it be lesser?*

Please suggest and even vandalize my ideas if need beroud:


----------



## jprime84 (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow, sounds like a setup for fish drag racing! Who can reach the food on the other side of the tank first?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

jprime84 said:


> Wow, sounds like a setup for fish drag racing! Who can reach the food on the other side of the tank first?


Supported by a online betting site...today's race Cardinals vs Ambers :biggrin:


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

sounds awsome. How long do you think it will be before you get water in that monster?


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Sounds like an awesome build. I would like to ask what you will do in the winter when it is freezing outside for your water changes? Do you have a basement?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

VadimShevchuk said:


> sounds awsome. How long do you think it will be before you get water in that monster?


2 months at least. More like 3. I need 5-6 weeks just to get the tank delivered.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

dewalltheway said:


> Sounds like an awesome build. I would like to ask what you will do in the winter when it is freezing outside for your water changes? Do you have a basement?


That's why the 50g under the cabinet. I can draw water from the powder room if the outside tap is inaccessible. It is actually not that bad since the tap is right beside the front door, but then again, I was in Sunny CA when I started this hobby so I have zero experience with tank maintenance issues in freezing weather. Lot to learn.

Short answer: I don't know yet


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> 2 months at least. More like 3. I need 5-6 weeks just to get the tank delivered.


thats not so bad. Tom barr has a 180 gallon rimless, so you could get a bigger tank. Glass is 1" thick, i think.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

VadimShevchuk said:


> thats not so bad. Tom barr has a 180 gallon rimless, so you could get a bigger tank. Glass is 1" thick, i think.


I consulted Tom. He suggested 5/8" thickness minimum. I have asked for a revised quote with 5/8 or 3/4 inch thick glass. I had initially gravitated towards a 180P or similar but I think there is just too much logistically to consider (stand, containers, WC etc.) so I decided not to go beyond 100 (baby steps). However I wanted to reach the 6' range that normally comes with 180 or larger tanks so my choice was custom built only (for rimless that is).

Edit: Plus I don't know if I can be as efficient as Tom to fix leaks for that big a tank.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> I consulted Tom. He suggested 5/8" thickness minimum. I have asked for a revised quote with 5/8 or 3/4 inch thick glass. I had initially gravitated towards a 180P or similar but I think there is just too much logistically to consider (stand, containers, WC etc.) so I decided not to go beyond 100 (baby steps). However I wanted to reach the 6' range that normally comes with 180 or larger tanks so my choice was custom built only (for rimless that is).
> 
> Edit: Plus I don't know if I can be as efficient as Tom to fix leaks for that big a tank.


It would suck doing a 50% water changes on a 180 gallon. You new tank still will be nice though. 18D and H will be great. roud:


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

Maybe try glasscages.com, they have a rimless 72X24X12 Tall w/starphire for under $600 shipped to IL. 

I have picked up a couple of smaller tanks from them at fish shows and liked the tanks. Never had a rimless or bigger tank from them, but have seen some positive posts about the tanks they produce.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

AquaCamp said:


> Maybe try glasscages.com, they have a rimless 72X24X12 Tall w/starphire for under $600 shipped to IL.
> 
> I have picked up a couple of smaller tanks from them at fish shows and liked the tanks. Never had a rimless or bigger tank from them, but have seen some positive posts about the tanks they produce.


GC was my initial preference but with the load of reviews about customer service, warranty issues and most of quality of product (I have seen pictures of their products from PT and other forum members), I am not getting my tank from them.

I respect your suggestion though and probably you had good experience, but I have built 25G rimless tanks myself. Poor workmanship and finish but lasted me over 1.5 years and still going. However I am skeptic about a 100G tank with same finish and from the pictures I have seen of GC tanks, their finishes did not seem much better than mine. So there goes my confidence. I heard very good reviews about Miracle aquarium and their custom built products so I am ok to pay more for a better quality product.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Got a few more quotes.

Coast to Coast
- $1500 with 1/2" glass and 4" euro brace. 
- $1800 with 3/4" glass and no euro brace. 
Includes shipping (curbside) and no additional charge for starphire

Miracle
- $986 with 1/2" glass and 4" euro brace. $140 extra for starphire
- $1586 with 3/4" starphire without euro brace.
Includes shipping to local depot. I need to pickup.

Do these prices seem reasonable? I think the $200 difference is worth for me to get it delivered curbside instead of I having to go pick up and haul it back. EDIT: For the euro brace price, the difference is larger though and I am having second thoughts on euro brace.

Opinions?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I overlooked the shipping price for Coast to Coast. It is $600 extra. Of course it had to be!!! The previous comparison was too good to be true.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Curious, how come you don't want the tank drilled at the bottom?


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

I just ordered a tank from GC...36"x15"x14" ...i expected customer service to be poor as per other member's reviews, however members did mention that structurally the built was nice...it will be made with 1/2" glass starphire...should arrive in about 3-4 weeks...i'll take pictures when I receive it so you can see the finish...Tom's 180 is also done by GC and he has had that tank for a few years now; however he wouldn't buy it again for the same reasons of the finish not being perfect; he suggested LeeMar when I spoke to him but they are out of my budget...

...also why don't you consider drilling??? it will def. hide the equipment


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Several reasons why I don't want it that way. My top priority is to have the exact layout I want. hardwiring the outlet means, I'll always have to work around that for whatever layout I want. Besides, I don't want overflow inside (kills look & feel) or hanging on the tank (no additional weight on the walls) and I really do not need a sump since I have canister filters that I can already use for this setup so why go for it. The only instrument that will be in the tank is the glass inflow and outflow. I don't think that will have any considerable negative visual effects in a tank that big.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> Several reasons why I don't want it that way. My top priority is to have the exact layout I want. hardwiring the outlet means, I'll always have to work around that for whatever layout I want. Besides, I don't want overflow inside (kills look & feel) or hanging on the tank (no additional weight on the walls) and I really do not need a sump since I have canister filters that I can already use for this setup so why go for it. The only instrument that will be in the tank is the glass inflow and outflow. I don't think that will have any considerable negative visual effects in a tank that big.


Just so you know. When you drill a tank on the bottom. There is no overflow, no sump needed. You simply have an intake and outake going to a cansister filter. It's pretty much impossible to have something more invisible. The only thing is yes, you might have to work around the intake/outake a bit.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> Just so you know. When you drill a tank on the bottom. There is no overflow, no sump needed. You simply have an intake and outake going to a cansister filter. It's pretty much impossible to have something more invisible. The only thing is yes, you might have to work around the intake/outake a bit.


And without an overflow, if there is a leak in your canister, your whole tank gets drained. This week I was considering planning on getting a tank that's predrilled, but decided against it for that reason.
I'd go with Miracles (and I am planning on doing so myself this fall.) They have very good prices, especially considering their tanks are shipped from Canada!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

chris.rivera3 said:


> I just ordered a tank from GC...36"x15"x14" ...i expected customer service to be poor as per other member's reviews, however members did mention that structurally the built was nice...it will be made with 1/2" glass starphire...should arrive in about 3-4 weeks...i'll take pictures when I receive it so you can see the finish...Tom's 180 is also done by GC and he has had that tank for a few years now; however he wouldn't buy it again for the same reasons of the finish not being perfect; he suggested LeeMar when I spoke to him but they are out of my budget...
> 
> ...also why don't you consider drilling??? it will def. hide the equipment


Well, I did not have any intention to criminalize GC since I do not have any experience with them. I am not too biased either way on the structural quality (yet). I have seen enough bad reviews on ADA as well but does it give me any better choices? Almost every manufacturer will have some bad makes and the customers on those cases are just unlucky.

I have not seen a single manufacturer till now who gives warranty on DIY stands so I cannot cry and curse the manufacturer if the tank fails on me on day 1 and I don't get paid ("I" is not rhetoric here guys, I am not making a generic representative statement here, this is just my case since I choose to go DIY knowing I have zero warranty)

So why not GC?
1. I just happen to find the quality of work (from pictures posted by various members in various forums) from these other maufacturers is much more consistent than what is reported for GC
2. All other manufacturers I contacted deliver it to home or with 5 miles. GC delivers it 35 miles away. 

Of course, you cannot beat them on price, but IMO if I am considering a big tank, I should be ready to pay more for a "better reviewed" manufacturer. 

I am right now inclined towards Miracle after seeing all the reviews in reef forums and also experiencing their customer service. Very prompt response and replied (within 1/2 hr) to my nearly 15 emails since yesterday for alternate quotes and questions. They were pretty straight forward (some might consider rude) about what they can or cannot provide and I like it that way...black & white.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

CL said:


> And without an overflow, if there is a leak in your canister, your whole tank gets drained. This week I was considering planning on getting a tank that's predrilled, but decided against it for that reason.
> I'd go with Miracles (and I am planning on doing so myself this fall.) They have very good prices, especially considering their tanks are shipped from Canada!


Thank you CL. I was about to say the same thing (and power outages). Cannot take risk of not doing overflow with drilled tank.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

CL said:


> I'd go with Miracles (and I am planning on doing so myself this fall.) They have very good prices, especially considering their tanks are shipped from Canada!


Same here. And quality & finish seems to be reliable and good from other reviews. Just make sure you consider the distance you have to haul it from their closest drop-off point. They don't deliver to home.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

CL said:


> And without an overflow, if there is a leak in your canister, your whole tank gets drained. This week I was considering planning on getting a tank that's predrilled, but decided against it for that reason.
> I'd go with Miracles (and I am planning on doing so myself this fall.) They have very good prices, especially considering their tanks are shipped from Canada!


And you can buy a cheapo tank and have it leak or the world is going to end in 2012. Got news for you. Almost all high-end freshwater tanks are done this way. I've worked on many and never, ever had an issue and these were put on high end residences and commercial properties. High-end is done this way because seeing equipment just isn't acceptable. It's also so easy to maintenance the tank since the filter can keep running and you can do water changes, etc.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Update:

Couple of steps that I made progress on

1. Put in order for the tank from Miracle Aquariums. 72X18X18, rimless, 3/4" glass all around, starphire on 4 sides. $1600 including shipping. Expected in 6 weeks or so.

2. Started my thread on the DIY stand here. I need to finish it in 6 weeks.


----------



## spunjin (Apr 7, 2009)

That is a great height for a tank. I have a 135with the same footprint only it is 6" taller. I would love a starphire glass tank. Is your tank going to be viewable from all sides or will it be against a wall. If it is against a wall, why are you getting all 4 sides with starphire? Did it just come like that?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

spunjin said:


> That is a great height for a tank. I have a 135with the same footprint only it is 6" taller. I would love a starphire glass tank. Is your tank going to be viewable from all sides or will it be against a wall. If it is against a wall, why are you getting all 4 sides with starphire? Did it just come like that?


It will be against a wall. However there is just a $50 difference between getting regular vs starphire on the back so for future possibilities I chose to keep it starphire on all sides.

I too initially wanted it to be 24" tall but I did not want to go over 100G so I stuck to 18".


----------



## spunjin (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey that works. If I had the choice I would go for all sides starphire and 18" tall. It will be a pain to be standing on a step stool when planting, pruning, and replanting. The extra 35 gallons makes it worth it I guess.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

spunjin said:


> Hey that works. If I had the choice I would go for all sides starphire and 18" tall. It will be a pain to be standing on a step stool when planting, pruning, and replanting. The extra 35 gallons makes it worth it I guess.


Bigger always works better. Its not much of a relief with 6" shorter. I still have to use a stool to plant, prune and clean. I don't know, but I just stuck with the # 100 :icon_roll


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Sub'ed!!!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Since I don't have any pictures on this project yet, this is one from my smaller tanks. I started on a iwagumi style with just HC but later converted it as my holding tanks for all my plants. Bad picture in bad setup in low grade phone cam but you get the idea. Most of my plants here are getting used to heavy pruning and low grow lifestyle just to maintain proper waterflow throughout the tank :icon_lol:

My just broke my CO2 regulator's brass bubble counter and as of yesterday no CO2 in the tank till I get the replacement from Orlando (thanks bud! for the quick shipment).


----------



## spunjin (Apr 7, 2009)

How much did the glass intake and outlet set you back, may I ask? I like the look of it. Nice and clean. Perfect for a display tank.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

spunjin said:


> How much did the glass intake and outlet set you back, may I ask? I like the look of it. Nice and clean. Perfect for a display tank.



Thank you. The intake/out-take are do Aqua! stuff. Don't remember the prices, these are over a year old. But I don't like the intake, the big globe at the end is a PITA to clean.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

*I have a world ranking!!!!*

Nothing much to add here. The tank is ordered and still 3-4 weeks before I receive it. My other thread on the stand construction is where most of the updates will happen for now.

However, some news from the IAPLC. I submitted one of my tanks from last year and now I have a world ranking!!! on something!! yay:thumbsup:

well the ranking is just 1029:thumbsdow out of some 1800 so nothing to boast about but at least I have a world ranking!!

And I like what I could achieve in this tank


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

While I am waiting for my new tank, I was using my 22 gallons for holding onto the plants. However to optimize the supplies (pair of each equipment) and maintenance, I got a 55G tank. So plan now is to keep the 55G as my holding area and the 100G will be the main display. Older 20 and 22G tanks will be on sale shortly.

I was on a shopping spree over the last few weeks (still am) to get my hands on some of my old favorites that perished on the relocation as well as some new varieties that I have never tried before. Hopefully seeing them all grow I will get the idea of my next scape and which of them to incorporate in there.

Here are some pics as of 2 weeks since setup. Since I used the substrate, water and filter from the old tanks, there was zero cycling period required for this tank.

FTS. I did not even bother taking off the label off the glass.









Closeups



























The only fish and my only algae crew for this tank are 5 black and 5 gold dust mollies.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

1 month and still no sign of tank. Another 2-3 weeks expected with shipping time. Meanwhile my 55S is going crazy with plants. Here are a few shots

FTS



























Some closeups






















































Singapore fissidens


















Crassula helmsii


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Malay,

You've got your hands full for sure now buddy. I can't wait to see this tank up and running. I know you'll do a spectacular job with it after seeing what you've already done so far to prepare for it. I'm also glad I was able to inspire you to "Go BIG or Go HOME" .


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Malay,
> 
> You've got your hands full for sure now buddy. I can't wait to see this tank up and running. I know you'll do a spectacular job with it after seeing what you've already done so far to prepare for it. I'm also glad I was able to inspire you to "Go BIG or Go HOME" .


Thanks Nick. Yes certainly it is "Go BIG" and I really got inspired by your setup. I have got my hands onto plenty of rocks (not the sieryu or manten but local rocks) and also some beautiful pieces of manzy. So I am torn between a forestscape or a mountainscape and then started collecting plants in frenzy to see how they grow and look. I was hopeful that it will help me decide on my layout but it's just confusing me even more :help:


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

Going with the 55 holding tank was a GREAT idea!

The set up will be sooooooo smooth with the new tank because of that.

I just went with a 125G a few years back and had never gone bigger personally than a 55G.

Bigger really IS better!!!!

Plants look great!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

whitepapagold said:


> Going with the 55 holding tank was a GREAT idea!
> 
> The set up will be sooooooo smooth with the new tank because of that.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yes, I agree and while I was contemplating on buying a new holding tank while I already had 4 20/22G tanks, eventually I feel I made the right decision to get a bigger one. It is just so much more manageable. 

I am also doing a nano after seeing some beautiful layouts in barely 10"X10" and a eyeing a wabi-kusa as well for my son, but as the center piece a large tank is certainly better I feel with so many options of plants. Some of the bigger stem and rosette beauties cannot be used effectively (under water) in a small tank just becos they grow big and start growing above water.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> Thanks Nick. Yes certainly it is "Go BIG" and I really got inspired by your setup. I have got my hands onto plenty of rocks (not the sieryu or manten but local rocks) and also some beautiful pieces of manzy. So I am torn between a forestscape or a mountainscape and then started collecting plants in frenzy to see how they grow and look. I was hopeful that it will help me decide on my layout but it's just confusing me even more :help:


Do what you do best... scape that sucker the best you see fit, with what you have. At least that's what I do and it always comes out nice in the end. As far as rocks go, I love collecting local rocks for my scapes. I would never pay for rocks no matter how "rare" they are.  No offence to those who purchase rocks. Some of the rocks I see that are being sold for bank look exactly like river stones where I go camping every year. You just need to know where to look. Seems like you already got that part down. :hihi:

From your plant collection, it's obvious that you're planning a stem plant haven so I'd say scape according to how fast some of these plants grow. It's gonna be a chore keeping everything nicely trimmed in such a big tank. I thought my old 40 breeder was a pain to trim, I am definitely feeling yours haha. :icon_twis


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I did buy some the the expensive rocks earlier, but then started collecting. In Cali it is so much more easier with the ocean and mountains around, so it was a little difficult here to begin with, but slowly I am uncovering some hidden treasures around here :icon_smil.

I actually planned to do a mountain scape as the first layout for the 72L. Most probably I'll stick to that, however I got some manzys as well so it will be a stem haven as well now or later. 

That was the sole idea of the holding tank, being able to pick and play around.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks nice in the 55, cant wait for the bigggg show!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

way too late now, but MAN you should have done 72x24x18.........my dream tank!  but under 100g, GOT it


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> way too late now, but MAN you should have done 72x24x18.........my dream tank!  but under 100g, GOT it


I wanted it bigger actually (72X24X24) at approx 180G. However logistically I had to keep it smaller.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Finally my tank is expected to show up tomorrow. Still don't have substrate in hand. Getting them shipped next week. So after a looong wait hopefully by next weekend I should have the basic tank started. Fingers crossed!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

My stash of rocks. 3 different varieties for 3 layout (over time)


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

*The beast is the beauty*

Finally the beast is put to rest. Man it was heavy!!:help: I don't know what I was smoking when I thought that I could haul it myself with a dolley. Well the dolley came handy but without the 2 guys working at my neighbors place helping me with it, no way I would have gotten it off the truck.


















Nicely completed product but the finishings are not ADA quality for sure. I cannot say that the silicone job was bad, it is pretty well done and seems sound structurally but finishing could have been better. This is what I am talking about.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

*72L 100G rimless journal (Updated 9/24/10)*

That's a friqqin awesome tank dude! Happy to see it got to you in one peice.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick. If it got damaged then I was screwed big time:icon_smil


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Good luck with the scape. From your experience would you recommend the vendor?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: 72L 100G rimless journal (Updated 9/24/10)*

Thanks. Hopefully by this weekend i should have the substrate to start scaping. 

I would recommend them and use them as well. Mainly for their cost, quality for the cost and communications. However do take account that they do not ship to home. So for big heavy tanks do your homework to consider physical labor and cost to haul it home. I had to spend $60 for uhaul and help. That worked for me compared to $600 ship to home quote i got from another vendor

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow that's an amazing tank. I did not know you were working on such a big project.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: 72L 100G rimless journal (Updated 9/24/10)*

Thanks hydrophyte. This was a spontaneous decision couple of months back based on my wife's idea to make a glamorous addition in the living room. 

I am actually also working on 2 more smaller projects. 1 nano for my work desk and a combination of riparium and wabikusa for my son. Yes this is the riparium i long wanted to setup. Soon i'll be reaching out 2 u for some planter packages.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I am only able to do a little every week at this point, so there is tiny bit of progress. However, I got my substrate (thanks ADG for extremely quick delivery), and so I completed my hardscape layout today. This is going to be a mountain scape. I'll go with mostly low growing plants and deliberating on a few options I have. But before that a snapshot of my hardscape setup.

1. I wanted a roughly 1.5" substrate depth uniformly across the tank to cover HC or DHG (considering Belem or Japan). I stuck a string 1.5" above the bottom for reference while I fill up the substrate and level it there.









2. A good even layer of power sand.









3. And a 1.5" thick base layer of AS Amazonia II (mainly in the front)









4. The rocks will sit a little higher so additional 2 bags of ASA II towards the back.









5. The bigger pieces of rocks. These are unpolished granite.









6. Finally some more smaller pieces, followed by additional sprinkles of AS to level out the slope as well as create some undulations in the front. These areas will probably sit some smaller bushy plants to give some perspective of near vs far.









The FTS is not showing the rocks as they look in real life so some closeups of left and right


















Took 6.5 of 9l bags of AS. Critic pls.


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

That is an amazing tank 

I can not wait to see more progress. 
A+ to you for buying such a masterpiece.


Your from Illinois?!
Where at?!!?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Sean. Yeah from Illinois, in Buffalo Grove.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

This is my initial thoughts on plants

HC
Eleocharis sp 'Japan'
Crypt wendtii red
crypt wendtii green
crypt wendtii green gecko
crypt pygmae or crypt parva
fissidens sp singapore

what do you think?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I just saw this thread and this is a fantastic tank and build from conception to the current execution.

One thing I'm curious about (not that it matters much to you, but I'm currently doing a rimless eurobraced 100 gallon square tank 30x30x24) is the reluctance to drill the tank. If you spring a leak with your canisters filters tank will drain down to the intakes also. You won't lose the whole tank but 80% of the water until the vacuum breaks. Or have you drilled your intakes?

I drilled my tank, but instead of doing it from the bottom, I drilled the intake 6" from the bottom and outlet 6" from the top, since I'll be using sand and wanted to avoid sucking sand into my 2078.


----------



## Piranha (Nov 18, 2007)

great start


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

malaybiswas said:


> Thanks Sean. Yeah from Illinois, in Buffalo Grove.


Up there near Chicago 
Im down in Central Illinois, about 2 hours from you.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys.

2wheelsx2 - No I did not drill my tank. I'll use lily pipes on both sides with a pair of Eheim 2080. Leaks or drain off in the event of power failures (specially if it happens when I may be away from home for a few days) is my main concern with drilled tanks. Also that I have to work the layout considering the intake locations and also the chance of substrate like sand, as you mentioned, getting to the filters.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry, maybe I didn't state my question clearly enough. If you canister springs a leak (like my 2028) what prevents the tank from draining to the intake? And whether the tank is drilled or not, the sand will get into the filter if the intake is low, that's why I drilled the intake hole 6" off the bottom. I'll be running an Eheim 2078 direct plumbed into my 100 gallon. I am not saying you should drill the tank and not use lily pipes, but just wondering how you'll be working around that leak issue. So far as I know, unless you use an internal or HOB filter, anything running via gravity, whether canister or sump will drain the tank to the level of the intake, unless you have a siphon break.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, I did not understand your specific question. If the filter leaks, yes it probably does not matter whether it is lily pipe or drilled bottom. It will drain irrespective. However that is not my primary concern. I feel (at least for my setups the way I have my stuff), that a filter leaking suddenly when it is not touched is a remote possibility. If it leaks while I am working with it for cleaning etc., I am present to take care of the situation. My real concern is with power failures which is more common here.

Honestly I have never really planned for a leak issue since I never faced one (yet). However a overflow setup should be able to handle it without too much water loss. With a canister filter setup, one way can be to use a hang on overflow but I am just saying theoritically here. Never done that. Siphon break might another option as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, thanks. I was thinking that maybe you had found a solution to one of my primary concerns to putting a big tank in my living room with hardwood floors. Guess I just have to double and triple check everything (this is my first drilled tank).


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I would not worry about filter leaks so much. Eheims are pretty durable and unless you are mud wrestling or fencing with them, they should not surprise with leaks. Good luck with your setup.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

ridewake210 said:


> Up there near Chicago
> Im down in Central Illinois, about 2 hours from you.


Yeah! Is it still moderate there or getting cold? Evenings are pretty chilly over here already.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

QUESTION: Is there a good cheap way of creating misty backdrop like the ADA mist? I like how Oliver Knott uses the the frosted back panels, but getting them from Europe is out of question. Anyways with local products?


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

http://www.windowfilmandmore.com/wh...ce=nextag&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=compare


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

roybot73 said:


> http://www.windowfilmandmore.com/wh...ce=nextag&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=compare


Thanks Roybot! This is exactly what I was looking for. Why did not I think about window film before!


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

No problem! Can't wait to see this project progress :thumbsup:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks again.

Next question. Would a small school of pygmy corys be wise to keep with a HC and DHG scape? I like how they school and graze and this "grassland" would probably be a good habitat for them, unless they would "vandalize" it.


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

Subscribed!!!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, I am kind of screwed up at this stage. My orders for lily pipes are getting delayed abnormally. Hopefully I will get them by tomorrow but without them I am not able to fill up the tank yet. I planted some crypts and DHG sp 'japan'. The crypts are the initial melting stage but started to sprout new growth so that is good.


----------



## SafaditM3 (Aug 26, 2010)

Great work can't wait to see more.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

they also have window films at home improvement stores (Home Depot, Lowes, etc.) ...they come in a wide variety of colors - black, frosted, some shiny film, etc.




malaybiswas said:


> QUESTION: Is there a good cheap way of creating misty backdrop like the ADA mist? I like how Oliver Knott uses the the frosted back panels, but getting them from Europe is out of question. Anyways with local products?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

chris.rivera3 said:


> they also have window films at home improvement stores (Home Depot, Lowes, etc.) ...they come in a wide variety of colors - black, frosted, some shiny film, etc.


Very late reply, but thanks Chris. I got a frosted window film from HD this week. Will have to try and see how it works.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Tried my hand on my new 100mm/f2.8 macro lens. Some samples here from my 55g.

Most of these with apertures between 1/8 to 1/15, ISO 100 and all with white balance of preset florescent. Enjoy!

Buddy otto









Ludwigia senegalensis


















Ludiwigia inclinata var. verticilliata 'cuba' 



























Rotala wallichii


















Rotala macrandra



























Rotala sp. 'green'









Rotala mexicana 'goias'









Rotala indica









Rotala mini type II









Hygro 'sunset'









Staurogyne sp. 'Tropica'









Cabomba furcata


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

nice pics!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice shot Malay. Nice pickup on the lens man. The 100mm 2.8 macro is pure awesomeness. Have fun with it!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick. Yes it is a nice toy but very precise. I have to get more comfortable with it.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Couple more shots.

Ludwigia inclinata var. verticilliata 'pantanal'









Nesaea sp. 'red'


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice pics! I picked up that same lens a while back and I absolutely love it. It does a lot more than just macro shots, but you're right: it does take some getting used to. Especially if you're accustomed to using a zoom lens.

What camera body do you shoot with?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks lego. I have a sony alpha 200. Yes i have the standard 18-55mm/3.5-5.5 and a 70-200mm/3.5-5.5 telephoto lenses but they are not too good for tank photography. I am getting used to the macro now but since it is macro i am having to adjust the aperture differently for each shot to get right amount of light for diff sections of the tank (i do not use a flash to avoid glare).

I am also looking for the 11-18mm/2.8 super wide angle lens to take fts from short range (less than 3ft away).

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

For some odd reason I thought you were shooting with Canon lol. My bad. no wonder those pics looked a little blurry haha I'm kidding  Keep at it man! Pics look good so far, just need to work on your composition.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> For some odd reason I thought you were shooting with Canon lol. My bad. no wonder those pics looked a little blurry haha I'm kidding  Keep at it man! Pics look good so far, just need to work on your composition.


That's the hard part. Anyways more experimenting to be done while my main display tank grows out.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## slicebo123 (Jan 4, 2010)

great journal. great tank. i really like the choice of dimensions. Those longer tanks really give the whole piece of sense of continuity. its really effective for that length of the wall.

in short, subscribed.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Maylay,

I'm curious to see how your frosted window film looks. I'm thinking about picking some up today myself. Post up pics man!


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I'd also like to see the frosted window film...  HURRY!!!! GRRR


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry guys, I have not done the frosted window film thing yet. I have to do it differently...inside wall (3 sides) not outside, since my tank was built with black silicone and the seams are an eye sore. Quite a bit of work so I have deferred it for a while now.

Nick - I am going thru the algae phase now. GDA and hair algae. Also, I started with a small amount of eleocharis 'japan'. Although it was grown 3 folds, the tank being 6 foot X 18" looks pretty bare . Finally, the crypt undulatas are a little too big for the proportions. I will take them out and leave just the parva and green gecko in. All these over the rest of this month before I do my next photo shoot (till then just playing around with my new lenses).


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I wanted to wait till after the holidays to snap some pictures, but this week after cleaning the tank and getting it ready for a week of self sustainment, I snapped a couple of quick FTS. Nothing fancy and looks ugly with all the hardware in there.

It's amazing how much time this tank is taking to fill. I started with 3 pots of DHG and 2 pots of HC. Both have pretty much doubled in quantity in the last 2 months but yet the tank looks sparse. The crypt undulatas are too big for the layout. I will just keep the green geckos and parvas.

Enjoy and merry Christmas!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

That looks good. I think it has very good potential. The larger crypts might work as a grouping behind one of the rocks off-center if your going to keep it free of traditonal background plants.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

That last shot makes the tank look like it's about 15 feet long. Sick rockscape dude.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Lego. I have not been in my own thread for a while. I had a gda issue since I left for vacation in dec. Have been waiting it out but screwed up a couple of times in between causing them to regrow. Finally completed 3 weeks without disturbing it at all and the crust is gradually coming off now. My saes are snacking on them. I'll leave it for another week before cleaning and taking fresh pictures.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Finally, I hope I have exterminated the GDA, or have I? Only time will tell. For now tank looks happy and healthy . Added a school of penguin tetras and removed all crypt undulatas. 

19 weeks since startup


----------



## NeuRon (Feb 6, 2011)

This is looking good! Nice variety of ground cover. LOVE the long, panoramic tank.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

This is cool!
Different format, this might mature into a real stunner
mD


----------



## WaterLogged (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking phenomenal! I dig the rockscape dude! I'll be watching!:hihi:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. I might not have won the GDA battle though...yet. I see a small green patch on one of the walls. Not sure if it is remnant of the old patch that did not get cleaned entirely or the start of a new colony. We'll see.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Me likes me likes Malay. Keep up the good work brotha!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

From this point onwards I will combine this thread to maintain the journal for not only the custom made 100 gallon (let's call it 100p) but also my newly acquired 90p, 75p, 60p, 45F and Mini M. These are not custom made but ADA tanks, except the 60p for which I tried the Mr Aqua tank. Although it has low iron, the ADA glass is definitely more clearer but honestly they do not make much of a difference in real life. The make also seems comparable from strength and durability point. However ADA's super thin silicone lines are by far the best available on the market compared to any other tank out there (rimless or not).

I have been working on this setup for the better part of this week. Here is a sneak peak at my room while the work continues. 

From left 2 right, 75p, 45F (and Mini M behind it, these will be small moss tanks), 90p and 60p. Hope you'll enjoy.


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

This is one of my favorite tanks on here. In the next year or two I'd like to try a 6X1X1, so this is the closest thing I've found to what I want.

I would have to DIY the tank though, so it probably wouldn't turn out as pretty.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I really like the way that this scape is more linear and does not have a single real strong focal point. It is more original for this reason.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for looking guys.

Moebetta - a 6' tank is really good for large layouts. However I would suggest that you consider at least 18" depth. That will allow you enough planting height and substrate depth especially if you want stems in there. Good luck with your project.

hydrophyte - that was the idea. I collected some interesting panoramic views that I want to try out in this tank and not necessarily go for a traditional focal point based layout. I will submit this one for iaplc to see what the expert opinions are on this style.

This tank has matured a llot since the last shot. Waiting for a few empty spots to fill in before I take the next shot.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

You got some nice tanks man. Impressive.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

The 75p is up and running as of today but since I let go many of my plants all 3 are kind of empty. Time to go plant hunting.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

So all the tanks are up and running now. Most of the driftwood moss are old specks. I am culturing some new moss in the 45F before I attach them on the wood.

For viewing pleasure
Mr. Aqua 60p with
Rotala sp. colorata
Rotala macrandra variegated
Rotala mac mini
Rotala mac green
Rotala wallichii
Potamogeton Gayi
Rotala indica
Several types of crypts
Some blyxa japonica
Glosso 
Lagenandra thwaitsii and ovata
Hemianthus glomeratus
Driftwood pressed with rock to sink 









90p
Ammania gracilis
Ammannia senegalensis
Nesaea pedicillata
Ludwigia peruensis
Ludwigia pantanal
Pogostemon vietnam
Pogostemon stellata broad leaf
Ludwigia seloides
hygrophila difformis variegated
Proserpinaca palustris
limnophila sp wavy
Lindernia rotundifolia variegated
bolbitis heudelotii
anternanthera reineckii rosaefolia
posostemon erectus
barcalaya longifolia
weeping moss
xmas moss
elatine triandra
several types of crypts









75p
Ludwigia cuba
limnophila aromatica
pogostemon stellata
ludwigia repens mini
cabomba furcata
limnophila aquatica
ludwigia inclinata
ludwigia ovata
myrio mattogrossense
crassula helmsii
ranunculus inundatus
hygrophila araguaia
bacopa sp colorata
ludwigia arcuata
mini pelia
fissidens fontanus
various crypts









Among fauna I have some longfin german blue ram, florida flagfish, danios, pygmy cories and roseline sharks as well as crystal red shrimp and long nose shrimp.

This is 45F growing out some moss. It is hidden in a corner. Not sure what I will do with it yet, but a wabi kusa might be on the horizon.









And this is the view 180 degrees from my work desk roud:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is all in your office? Unless you work from home or something, how do you plan on getting any work done at all with these tanks in your office? lol I know I wouldn't. My fav is the 75-P. It's gonna be sweet once filled in.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah, this is my home office but I do work here 3 out of 5 days...but some work does get done :biggrin:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

*Single Stage Regulator CO2 Dump?*

This could have been a separate thread, but heck, why waste another thread. 
There are many threads talking about single stage regulators causing CO2 dump...or not. I always contemplated the fact that without any leaks in the connectors and with proper needle valve in place it should prevent end of tank dump. I personally never experienced it thus far. In fact even after the regulator input pressure showed zero (tank is empty), the output pressure would remain positive and normal CO2 output continued for at least 1-2 days more before it died out. No experience of CO2 explosion in the tank, fish gasping etc. 

But I never got a chance to follow it in action and capture the fact. Until today. My CO2 tank was coming near the expected time of emptying so I have been checking it for a few days. This morning was the perfect example so I did a mini study over an hour to capture the regulator input and output pressures in a span of an hour. As expected, with the input pressure at zero the output is still at around 22psi (i have archaea high pressure diffusers) for over an hour and it still is as I write this. Pretty sure I will not need to replace the tank today. Here are a couple of pictures at the start and end of the 1 hour period I tracked it.

Start









End









I DIYed the CO2 connection from the regulator to 4 lines thru a single solenoid and 4 needle valves. The connectors (especially needle valves) are all cheap brass components from Menards. No fancy stuff and while setting the bubbles needs some precision (by hand) if connections are leak proofed properly, even a cheap DIY holds on pretty well to a end of tank situation. Hope this will help answer some of the questions many might have, but let me know if I am mis interpreting anything here. I expect it to last at least rest of the day today, so if there is anything missing, I can check and confirm in between.

EDIT: Just to confirm, this is a single stage reactor. Victor SR 250 Series


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

A quick update on my big tank. One thing I realized is that I used too much substrate in the front. Lot of undergrowth of the DHG at least from what I can see on the front, but the spread above substrate is relatively slower. Probably a little shallow would have resulted in more of these side shoots to surface and cover the ground faster. Anyways it is what it is. This is the current state, sorry picture is a bit washed out and I did not bother to take it before I cleaned all the dirty equipment.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking REAL good Malay. I'm really liking how the new growth is setting off this tank man. Keep it up.

Where's the closeup shots at!?!?!?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey thanks Nick. There are 4 things actually that I do not like in it, 3 of which I can fix and probably will.

I am not really focusing on closeups at this moment. I want to submit this for IAPLC and break it down by end of next month to try a new layout with some really exquisite petrified wood I got (manten like). So just focusing on 2 things now
1. trimming and readjusting the layout
2. FTS practice. Got a full strobe light kit and remote shutter release to try professional style. Got a 30day money back option so if it does not work, will return it soon 

I will get some closeups before I break it down though.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I think that looks really good. I actually like the way the HC occupies different plateaus. 

One think just from looking at it, I would adjust the right side (or remove a stone) give it more space between the glass and the last stone and let it slope down naturally.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> I think that looks really good. I actually like the way the HC occupies different plateaus.


Yeah, I like the combination of HC and DHG. Wanted to get a grassland effect with bushes around the edges.



houseofcards said:


> One think just from looking at it, I would adjust the right side (or remove a stone) give it more space between the glass and the last stone and let it slope down naturally.


You got it right. It is an eyesore. That is one of the things I want to change along with rearranging some of the other rocks as well.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

So, what's up with all of these tanks? Gotta be filling in by now


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Over filled actually  Just sold a bunch from all the tanks except the big one. 

I will shooting the big one for IAPLC in 2 weeks (just cutting in for the deadline).


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

*Final stage of 100g iwagumi*

This is the final stage of my tank before I shot for IAPLC and break it down. Completed the final pruning, cleaning and water change. Will let it settle for 48 hours and then shoot.










Closeup of C. green gecko


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Gorgeous tank mate, I really like those green gecko crypts. Definately envious of your office setup man, Nicely done.

Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

The 100g layout has been submitted for IAPLC. Tank is now broken down and getting ready for next layout. Meanwhile some of the pictures while I was setting it up for photo shoot but no FTS


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dude... is that HC or HM in the midground? It looks S W E e e e e e e E T!!! Good luck with the contest bro. I was super last minute and didn't even take out my filter pipes n stuff when I took my contest photo. They accepted it though lol.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

That's HC.

Thanks & good luck to you too. I scored 1000+ out of 1800 last year. This year I will be happy if it is a 3 digit score...LOL. They don't reject entries if there is hardware in the tank as far as I know so you are good.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks really good. It has some unique qualities so best of luck with it. I didn't get a tank in this year


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

hahaha damn I hope I don't score 1000+... then again with my lazy a$$ last minute submittal, it may very well be lol. Yeah, I just got a confirmation email yesterday saying my tank has been accepted. yay!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

@houseofcards - Thanks. There still are a few more competitions for later this year.

@Nick - Don't worry about the score. Participation is important. I did my best last it and got a low score last year but I was happy with what I could do. This year I planned and prepared a bit more but so are many many more around the world. Whatever I score, I'll be just happy to get the certificate and the tank featured in the mag  You do have a beautiful tank. So best of luck!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I feel the same way. 

I was looking through the 2010 IAPLC applications and I was shocked to see that there were only 39 applicants from the USA. I thought the US was much bigger into this hobby then that!?!? I guess I was wrong lol.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Indeed we have but I think most probably don't end up sending their tanks for the competitions. Last year I had checked and found that India (my native country) had a handful entries in 2009 but over 100 in 2010 where as US still maintained the regular of around 40-50 both years. We deserve to have more entries from here!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> I was looking through the 2010 IAPLC applications and I was shocked to see that there were only 39 applicants from the USA. I thought the US was much bigger into this hobby then that!?!? I guess I was wrong lol.


It's not really looked upon as an 'Art' in the USA by as many as you think. This forum covers all aspects of the hobby and you could see the traffic different forums receive including aquascaping.

As both of you know its a lot of work to seriously compete. It's fine just to put a tank in as well, but ever time you enter you want to improve so you have to cross every 't' and dot every 'i'. Something I wasn't able to do in time this year. The contest end of it is also tied very much to photography and without good photography forget it and professional level photography definitely helps with many setups. Not to say you can't do well without all the photo bells and whistles, but if you took the same tank and shot one professional and one P/S the professional one would probably have the edge simply because it communicates better. Remember Amano was a photographer first and without these abilities he would never have been able to communicate the beauty of the Nature Aquarium.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree with most of the points. But I think we still should participate. Not everybody can afford time and money to professionally photograph like the top competitors do, but even then the best layouts and photos in any competition is just about 20% of all entries. Even in IAPLC, majority of the entries (above 500) have all technical issues for which one would not want to enter....evidence of algae, plants not trimmed, picture quality all of that. So I think instead of trying to compare my tank with the level of top 50 tanks, I will submit just whatever I have.

This is my submission from last year. You can even see my shadow in the picture...LOL, but who cares, I just wanted to be part of the line up with whatever I had.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> I agree with most of the points. But I think we still should participate. Not everybody can afford time and money to professionally photograph like the top competitors do, but even then the best layouts and photos in any competition is just about 20% of all entries. Even in IAPLC, majority of the entries (above 500) have all technical issues for which one would not want to enter....evidence of algae, plants not trimmed, picture quality all of that. So I think instead of trying to compare my tank with the level of top 50 tanks, I will submit just whatever I have.


Absolutely you should enter. I was just giving you my own view of the hobby here as well as where I am. I made a personal decision that I didn't have what I needed to improve so I didn't enter, but that was personal. BTW that was a really nice setup from last year, definitely worthy of any contest.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Finally got chance to start on the next layout. I contemplated on a rock only layout again vs a dw layout but finally fell for the rock scape to try out these beautiful rocks I managed to find. Sneak peek, what do you think?










Unfortunately the amount of texture each of them has is not evident enough in a big tank like this. I have to use them again in my smaller tanks sometimes.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks good so far Malay. Do you already have a plant list in mind?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Chad. Yes I do. UG for foreground and fissidens fontanus and flame moss for around and on the rocks. Also want a 3rd type of moss for the rocks, but still contemplating on what that should be.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

My opinion: the rocks are too spaced out and there is no real focal point. Small bunches of rocks and one large bunch as a focal would look alot better IMHO.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> My opinion: the rocks are too spaced out and there is no real focal point. Small bunches of rocks and one large bunch as a focal would look alot better IMHO.


Hey, thanks for sharing your opinion. I do agree with you, but that is what I am going for anyways, not the traditional focal point based layout. More of a cross between this (the panoramic effect) and this (because my rocks resemble these rocks).


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Little bits of MP might be cool tucked into some grooves of the rocks. A few red crypt nuriis come to mind for contrast to the UG carpet for me too. Its your scape, im sure it will be super cool anyway you do it!

EDIT: By the way, that second picture is awesome and I can see how you found it inspirational.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tanks, I like the rock layout of the new scape.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

My last scape got a score of 403 in IAPLC 2011. Woohoo!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> My last scape got a score of 403 in IAPLC 2011. Woohoo!
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Congrats Malay!!! That's AWESOME!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick. And now the FTS.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

DUDE!!! I just counted and out of the 42 USA entries, you scored 3rd place. That's freaking AWESOME my friend! That's a HUGE deal! 

BTW. That's a SICK FTS!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks again Nick


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Last week we had some remodeling done at home that required me to break down all my tanks except the large one. It was sad cause they did not mature yet, but it was also good since I took this opportunity to move my office to a larger room where they can be spread out a bit more and organized better. 

All the fish are in the large tank and so are all the filters. Plants are soaking up the Fall sun in open tubs on the backyard.I was a bit apprehensive but they are still holding on good (I tucked them around bushes so that they don't get the full blast of sun all day).

This is a good opportunity to redo my tanks to correct some mistakes and things that I did not like earlier and also to try out a few new techniques and layouts overall.

One tank at a time. I started with the 90p today. I have been studying on nature pictures all last week to decide what I wanted to do with the material I had in hand. For the 90p, I settled on a river bank scene from Honduras. 

Here are some setup shots. All these are temporary until all the pieces are ready to put together.
1. First a basic layout of the 2 banks I want to create. These are river rocks. I got multiple sizes to get a good mix of size and texture. This is temp just to access if the space left is sufficient to accomodate all the other hardscape that will need to fit in there.









2. No pictures for this step (multiple steps actually). All my driftwood will be placed vertically. So first I sawed the base of the bigger unstable pieces. I have a couple of 0.050 thick plexiglass sheets that will lay on the bottom and the driftwood will be super glued on them. I placed the plexiglass in the tank, traced the borders along the rocks and then placed the wood on it supported by some more rocks to get an idea on where and which direction each piece will sheet. For each one I drew a outline of the base on the plexiglass. This is for future reference when I start putting things together and also for gluing the bigger pieces.

3. At this stage couple of the main pieces are glued on top of one sheet that will be on the right side.









4. This one is another dry run with one of the larger stable pieces placed in between. Since things are moving in and out as I put them together piece by piece, these picture are helping me to keep track of what went where as I liked it.










More to come soon after I make some progress on left side.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great system to put the tank together, looks like it will be fantastic just from the dry run pics. Congrats on the 3rd place.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks brother. It was actually 403rd position. Nick had been gracious to count the US posts only and get me a 3rd position


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

The bigger pieces for the left side glued in place. Time to fill up the substrate before placing other driftwood.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice look on the wood selection and positioning.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

So I put the stones back in line and filled in the aquasoil (slightly moist to hold the slope and place while I am working). Once the soil is added, I placed the remaining driftwood.









After a while, removed the stones. The soil is still holding good. Now its time to start the real layout... meaning no more temp placements. 









This is the first layer of rock. River pebbles. Medium to small size to create the base and hold the soil in place.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet looking banks, great color contrast


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

This is the final work for today.

Mixed in some pea gravel to the river pebbles to get an even mix.









Placed the larger rocks at the end. 









I'll do the sand and finishing touches over the weekend before starting to plant. Have a nice long weekend y'all.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

It's really coming together....very nice.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow! beautiful 90-p hardscape! can't wait to see that bad boy all planted.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

wow really like it with the large pebbles, i don't see a need for sand looks awesome with the glass =p if only it wouldn't move over time.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys.

@shrimpnewbie - I actually contemplated bare bottom but the rocks seem to be "floating on it. I will put sand along the edges first and see how it looks before filling in the entire space.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah without sand it would look like a frozen stream where the trees have lost there leaves. Or you could put moss on the wood and make it look like a stream with trees (that have leaves)


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

I will put fissidens on the wood. 

Regarding the water effect I have something in mind that can ruin everything if it does not work or turn out very well if it works. Doing some experiments outside to determine.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

can't wait to see what you've planned =p


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

A small update post labor day. I kept it simple with just sand evenly filling in. The other technique I was thinking of, works, but will still keep some surface space without sand. Long term sand and debri will collect on it and will need to be cleaned up frequently so that's not going to work for me.

This is the final hardscape before I start planting.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks good so far 
I'm really liking the wood Placement

Maybe I didn't catch it but what kind of wood is it ?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin great brotha! Keep it up. I can already see it. Another great scape from Mr. Biswas.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Lookin great brotha! Keep it up. I can already see it. Another great scape from Mr. Biswas.


Thanks Nick. How's your new tank redo coming along?



looking4roselines said:


> Looks good so far
> I'm really liking the wood Placement
> 
> Maybe I didn't catch it but what kind of wood is it ?


Thanks. I forgot the name but some sort of south asian driftwood that ADA used to sell earlier.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

haven't even started planning really. Just going with the flow. Keeping it the way it is for now. I might do something sporadic, who knows lol.


----------



## Mr_ed (May 24, 2011)

Really nice setup! Love the pebble mix.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

malaybiswas said:


> Thanks. I forgot the name but some sort of south asian driftwood that ADA used to sell earlier.


Actually that's exactly the name it was sold as "South East Asian Driftwood".


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> haven't even started planning really. Just going with the flow. Keeping it the way it is for now. I might do something sporadic, who knows lol.


Why don't you scape some of the other tanks you have? Or are they just plant farms?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hard scape looks great finished. Ready to see the plants in place.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice hardscape, good luck with final product.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

malaybiswas said:


> Why don't you scape some of the other tanks you have? Or are they just plant farms?


You must be telepathic. haha 

Naww, I've been busy with family and various projects. Haven't really put forward a valiant effort towards redoing my tank. It's going to be a spur of the moment sort of deal. I'm not as organized as you are bro. :tongue:


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Me..organized? If anybody breaks down fully setup tanks more frequently than I do then 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Aaargh, but plant shipment is getting delayed by a week. Just got a handful of anubias and moss in there. I wanted to complete this one before starting with the 75p but since I am waiting I will likely get started with the 75p over this week. I at least have most of the plants that will go in there.


----------



## oldbonehead (Jul 18, 2011)

Unusual choice of woods but beautiful. Kind of has an old burnt wood look at the moment. Just waiting to see how this turns out.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks. That's the look it maintains throughout though. This wood used to come with the core and the bark. Core is chocolate brown in color and bark somewhat a brown/green color.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Since I could not plant the 90p this weekend, got started with the 75p instead. This is relatively simple and I came across a picture of forest in Tateyama, Japan that inspired me to do this especially since I had some ADA branch wood that I was was never satisfied with in any layout that I used them in. Hopefully this will work.

Yesterday I completed the hardscape setup. A quick rundown of it.

An even layer of AS about 1/2 inch thick for form the base.









Followed by row of Seiryu stone. They already have some taiwan moss growing on them from the old setup.Kind of flat but they do curve in on the ends to have extra planting space in the front sides.









Today, I am off to planting. Lots of moss, anubias, ferns will go in. Luckily most are already tried to lava rocks so it should be relatively fast to place them.


Finally the branch wood with taiwan moss tied to the branches. This was the tedious part of the job tying small layers of moss on the twisted branches.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Meanwhile some shots to share from my recent trip to the Smokys @ Gatlinburg, TN. Hope you enjoy them.

Pegion River running alongside Gatlinburg at night.









And a nice Mexican joint beside it where we had dinner. This place was packed and food was delish!









Streets @ night









Took a chopper ride









And had some indoor fun with son at Ober.









Ice skating rink more than 1000ft on top of a mountain!









On the way up there...









And the way down.









Sky ride to what is a skiing spot during winter









I wanted to go back packing and be closer to the nature and hopefully get some access to the local flora but this was a family trip and I just happened to be minority for that choice. So all I could do is snap some far away nature scenes.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Finally after planting and filling. 










Flora List
- Lysimachia nummularia
- Eleocharis acicularis
- Blyxa japonica
- C. wendtii
- Bolbitis heudelotii
- Needle leaf java fern
- Anubias barteri nana
- Anubias barteri nana 'petite'
- Marsilea spp.
- Taiwan moss
- "green carpet" moss

The lava rocks should be covered by moss, anubias and ferns in due time.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice tank, can't wait to see it clear, grown in, with fauna!!!

Gatlinburg is a cool but crowded little town, did you see Pigeon Forge and the Great Smokie Mountain State Park, I did all that on the way back from Sturgis in 07 then took the Blue Ridge Parkway home, cool but long ride.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

150EH said:


> Nice tank, can't wait to see it clear, grown in, with fauna!!!
> 
> Gatlinburg is a cool but crowded little town, did you see Pigeon Forge and the Great Smokie Mountain State Park, I did all that on the way back from Sturgis in 07 then took the Blue Ridge Parkway home, cool but long ride.


We stayed in Gatlinburg but went to Pigeon Forge as well. Both towns were packed. Did not spend much time in the National Forest though. Plan to do it next time. Camping, trekking etc. We drove 9.5 hrs from Chicago. Except Indiana the rest of the drive was beautiful. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks sweet, awesome shots of the trip.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Talking about fauna this will be home to 5 werneri rainbows (all male) and may be few rummynose besides algae crew.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Some progress shots from my 3 tanks

90p - After 1 week of adding plants and filling up. Few more moss is still pending but all stems are in. They are not as thick as I want but once they get hold I'll trim them and replant to make it dense. Added Roseline sharks, Albino Neon Tetras and algae crew (SAE, Amano & Otos)









75p - Also 1 week progress shot from this one. Once again the all plants are in but the bacopa myrio did not come in great shape so once they grow fresh shoots I'll need to give a major trim and replant the fresh stems in. Fish include Werneri rainbows, Rummynose tetra and algae crew.









180p (custom) - This has been running for 2 months now and I lost the setup shots but this is a 2 month progress shot. Fish include Cardinal tetras, Emerald Eye rasboras and algae crew.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Damn Malay, you don't waste no time at all bro! Those are some SICK scapes man! Contest worthy for damn sure! I'm really liking the 180p (custom).


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I demand closer shots of the 180.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys.



speedie408 said:


> Damn Malay, you don't waste no time at all bro! Those are some SICK scapes man! Contest worthy for damn sure! I'm really liking the 180p (custom).


Nick. I get too impatient after some time. Once a scape has matured and I have taken the shots to my liking, my hands start itching for redoing it :bounce:



10gallonplanted said:


> I demand closer shots of the 180.


The original picture is actually much larger, but when I upload it in picasa and link it, this is the max size it gives. I'll try to find out alternate web galleries where they might allow larger images. 

I am working on my own website where I can organize the galleries and documentation in one place and without any size limitation. It's a slow project but will notify here when I have it up. Until then I will try to get some closeup shots.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful scapes, will greatly enjoy watching them fill in.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Some shots of North East Illinois fall from the weekend.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Where in North East IL is that? Nice pics


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

In and around Lincolnshire and Lake Forest.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

*First tank video*

I am not a big video guy. Hands shake a lot and not into editing video as well. But I recently added 100 ember tetras and 65 cardinals in my 180p and the vibrancy they bring deserve a video so I took the dip finally. Here you go! Not a great quality but hope you enjoy it.

180p after 5 months


----------

